# Moving to China tax question



## medic4355 (Jul 19, 2016)

OK so I am new to this site but I am planning on making the move to China next summer. I am only 42 years old but I am disabled from a bad accident I had in 2008. I make a decent income and don't have to work but I want to. I have a degree in English and from everything I read all over the internet I can get a job there teaching english. I have a private disability that pays me well but if I make $20 they hold it out of my pay. So here is the question. If I get a job there how does the US know what I am making there. I know my private disability could surveillance me but also my SSD could do the same. Those are chances that I am willing to take if the burden falls soley on me to report the income. I know you can get jobs there that pay cash but then you are kind of at there mercy. Any suggestions/input is greatly appreciated 
Thanks 
BB


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Was somewhat torn between moving this to the China forum or to the Expat Tax forum, as the issue of "how do they know" is very relevant there.

It depends a bit on what sort of disability you're on as to what your obligations are regarding reporting any payments or earnings you receive. You should also check carefully to see whether your disability payment can and will be made if you relocate overseas.

You'll also need to check the requirements for a visa for China that will allow you to work. Don't forget that, as a US citizen, you're liable for filing tax returns no matter where you live in the world and you are supposed to report your worldwide income. Now, the ability of the IRS to check up on that is somewhat limited, but you may find that you "need" to show your US tax returns in order to meet local (i.e. Chinese) requirements - for taxes or other purposes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## medic4355 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Taxes*

Thanks for the input. I will maintain my residency in the US even though I will be moving. I was wise enough to make some investments when I was working so I have a little bit of flexibility. The only reason I am still in the US is I have a daughter in high school but she graduates next year. I am on total Social Security Disability. I had an accident in 08 and broke 24 bones in it. I still get around pretty good but I do have some limitations. I have a private disability through an unnamed company which is who I am more concerned with keeping my income hidden from. I know with my SSD I can make another 1100 a month on top of the 800 I draw from the private disability. I could settle with the private disability but I would only end up with about $50k where as if they pay me out I could end up with $330 by the time I am 67. From What I have read most English teachers in China make between 20-38K a year so if I could get away with it for 2 years it would be worth what my private is wanting to pay me out. If the only was they find out is me reporting it then I can take that chance. Worst case scenario they will find out and cancel it but I can teach and make up for it. They do keep an eye on my tax return so if I reported it that way they would find out.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Two points I would like to make. 

The wages you quote is for someone at the very top of the teaching ladder, with many qualifications, is likely to be in the main cities of Beijing and Shanghai.

Where I live in Zhongshan, qualified Foreign teacher are lucky if the get 5000 rmb a month. So not sure where _*'your most teachers in China' *_ wage come from! Mind you 5000 a month will give you a middle class living Chinese style in many parts of China. 

The other point is 'How disabled are you? I need a wheelchair at times and even in the modern city where I live using it is often a challenge. In older cities moving around with one can almost be an impossibility. 

When going out to eat I have to know in advance which restuarant we are going to as the entrance to them will regulate whether I am use my chair or walking frame.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## medic4355 (Jul 19, 2016)

I get around pretty good without even a cane. I am trying to take advantage of my abilities while I have them as I have been told I am in the early stages of arthritis. I have a bachelors in English and I have some teaching experience. I am working on my Masters now so I am flexible on what I make. Even if the pay started at 5000 I would be OK with that. I think I actually would prefer to start in a smaller province but I am tempted by the big city and have no problem functioning in either. Sounds like you are making the best out of your life @Zhongshan. I am prior military so I am pretty much a minimalist and don't require much to be happy. My preferences are air con, hot water, and internet but I have lived without all three before.


----------



## medic4355 (Jul 19, 2016)

*Zhongshan Billy*

@ZHONGSHAN BILLY you were about right on the money. I was offered 8000rmb in Chengdu which is pretty well right on the money for what I can make without it effecting my disability money. My previous concern was I had a private disability that paid me above my SSD but they held out anything I made so working was useless. They have settled out with me so they are no longer in the picture. I have a few things to tie up here between now and the end of the year so I will coming there after Chinese New year. Thanks for the input and congrats on working around your disabilities. I broke 24 bones in an accident and I learned that life has to stop focusing on what you can't do and start focusing on what you can do. Again thanks of the input.


----------

